# Help!!!



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

Can someone explain to me how to rig up a texas rig!? :withstupid: :huh:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BassMaster15 -

I have just the ticket, wrote an article a few weeks ago on it and posted it on my website...check it out here:

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=29

Hope this helps...just substitute tubes, senkos, lizards, flukes or whatever soft plastic you have.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

thx and i did know how to rig them up i just didn't realise it was called a texas rig!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nick that article you wrote was really good. I like to see someone promoting Bass fishing up here where walleye are the "king."


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, I tell ya. Nice living here...bass are overlooked, and that's just fine with me! Thank you for the kind words!


----------

